
The Incredible Shrinking Operating System - jsnell
http://jonescape.com/tisos/#/
======
mungoman2
Extremely annoying to view. Please show the entire slides at once, or at least
have an option for this.

If it is important to show them one part at a time, please indicate how many
steps there are on this slide, so that I can press next quickly to skip the
"animation" without risking skipping to the next slide.

Can't comment on the content as I was too annoyed with the UX to read past a
few slides.

~~~
agumonkey
For the future viewer, the introduction stops at
[http://jonescape.com/tisos/#/26](http://jonescape.com/tisos/#/26), then you
get the important names and links (up until ~50)

------
sjfloat
Can't say I disagree about the format of the slides. Subsequent sharing wasn't
really a primary consideration; it was only intended as a tool to assist me in
my presentation. I will see if I can convert it to something a little more
standalone-consumable. Of course, it will still be missing the extemporaneous
talk that was intended to be the actual presentation, so it will still surely
be somewhat lacking.

Thanks for the critique!

------
fao_
I would argue that _" It works on my box"_ is actually a benefit in some
cases, since it exposes the fact that the code doesn't work on all machines
and should be altered or changed to fix that. If all of the people in the
development team have exactly the same hardware, OS, programs, etc. then that
problem could still be present, but because it isn't found it could leak to
production code.

If each individual's computing environment has diverged, then there is at
least more of a chance of finding such problems before they get to production
code.

~~~
sjfloat
An example of the kind of divergence I'm speaking of would be varying jdk or
libraries versions; where there is no expectation that all these deviations
would be supported. These concerns are encapsulated in the container.

------
tux1968
Unfortunately I got frustrated with the presentation and gave up before
figuring out the point. Seems to be a something about an ocaml kernel with
containers on top.

~~~
masklinn
It's about unikernels, where a small kernel, a single application and a
limited set of service (ideally just what the application itself needs) are
compiled to a single consolidated binary running on a barebones virtualisation
host (e.g. Xen).

The most well-known one does seem to be MirageOS[0], an OCaml unikernel. See
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628)
for a paper on Mirage, though the broad strokes would be applicable to any
unikernel (and a list thereof is provided in Table 2).

If you followed Thomas Leonard's entries on porting 0install to OCaml, he
subsequently posted a few entries on playing with mirage[1]

[0] [https://mirage.io](https://mirage.io)

[1] [http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2014/07/28/my-first-
unikernel/](http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2014/07/28/my-first-unikernel/) with
discussions[2][3]

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8109485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8109485)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2c1soi/my_firs...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2c1soi/my_first_unikernel_created_in_ocaml_and_mirage/)

------
marak830
Doesnt work on mobile?(at least no luck for me).

------
tw04
ATM machine... cmon man.

For everyone else, start here and your annoyance level will drop CONSIDERABLY,
and you won't miss anything:
[http://jonescape.com/tisos/#/9](http://jonescape.com/tisos/#/9)

------
cheleby
Relevant wiki page for those who are finding it difficult to follow the
slides:
[http://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Unikernels](http://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Unikernels)

